# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Wobbly door handles

## centralbeak

I have got a federation house, about 100 years old.  The locks on the internal door locks are original.  I am doing some renovations and using new Lane 1000 mortice locks but will use traditional handles, spindles and faceplates.   
Where necessary, I want to pack the spindles so that they don't wobble too much.  I know you used to be able to get ultra thin washers (for some reason I think they were called spacers) for this purpose.  You'd put a couple on and then select the hole on the shaft where the screw would go.  Some time ago I went to my local door-hardware specialist and also my local (big) locksmith. I must not have explained myself properly as no one at either place seemed to know of them and one simply advised to get ordinary washers from Bunnings! 
I know they exist - I  have some.  Does anyone else know what I am talking about?  Is the correct name for them "spacers"?  Can you still get them?  Where?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Might be known as "Shims" at some places.

----------

